

Forget About Photoshop: 5 More Ways to Stop Using Images in Your Designs - kurtedelbrock
http://www.cherrysave.com/web-design/forget-about-photoshop-stop-using-images/

======
koanarc
Amusing: the fact that the author uses images to demonstrate the intended
results of each example.

Less amusing: after bemoaning the "(awful) state of standards-compliant
browsers," 3 out of the 5 tips rely on proprietary/non-standard css. See
related article, "5 More Ways to Break Your Site"

------
redstar504
I wouldn't use any of these on a production site.

------
markkoberlein
I have to admit that there are some nice CSS hacks there like the gradient and
drop shadow effects but it's dependent on proprietary CSS which should be
avoided if possible. If you start to rely on proprietary CSS then you are
setting yourself up for problems. Isn't this part of the reason why we hate IE
because we are forced to use CSS code like this?

I have to think that all these effects will eventually be incorporated into
the CSS standard but until then you can achieve all of those effects with
small image files and simple CSS.

~~~
rimantas
First: it's not "propriertary CSS" it is called "vendor extensions" and are
allowed in CSS.

Second, and more important:

<http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-text/>

<http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-background/>

<http://dev.w3.org/csswg/css3-images/#gradients->

<http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-2d-transforms/>

<http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-3d-transforms/>

<http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-transitions/>

<http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-animations/>

Third: IE is pretty much the only browser showing now signs of support for
some of the above.

~~~
markkoberlein
Good CSS 3 links and I have to assume that the Webkit and Gecko based browsers
will follow suit eventually.

In regards to proprietary vs vendor extensions terminology. I would agree that
"vendor extensions" would be the official name for them but I used proprietary
as an adjective to describe the type of CSS that it is. If it's not an open
standard and if it's closed to a certain platform isn't that proprietary?

I'm also not saying that you shouldn't use them, it's based on the interface
you are trying to implement and your coding preferences. All, I was trying to
say that I would prefer to use images and standard CSS before I would consider
using a vendor extension.

------
bobzimuta
Regardless of how well these tricks work, I'm all for reducing the number of
image dependencies in my sites. I like to make use of widgets like YUI buttons
( <http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/button/> ) as much as possible so that I
don't have to ask a designer to re-recreate button images for me, or shill out
money for Photoshop / Illustrator.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Ooooh sideways text! My readers are going to LOVE that.

